# Lightroom 5??



## 13stein.j

Firstly, Mods, if this does not belong here feel fee to take it out.

Just as an opinion question, when do you think Lightroom 5 will come out?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

You can speculate to your heart's content!  I can't comment on this one though, sorry!


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Release dates are commercially sensitive information and as such are not announced beforehand!!


----------



## clee01l

Historically, Adobe has released a  new version of LR approximately every two years.  LR4 was released about a year ago.


----------



## Mark Sirota

And as is always the case with questions like this: Those who know can't say, and those who say don't know.


----------



## jes.2xu

Heck I have just gotten all swapped over to LR 4! haha


----------



## dantesan

Mark Sirota said:


> And as is always the case with questions like this: Those who know can't say, and those who say don't know.


''

And people say Apple (Aperture) is secretive!

(Where is all this supposed transparency from Adobe?)


----------



## 1361

This describes my dislike of adobe. It's a love/hate thing really. I have LR 3.6 along with Master Collection 5.5 now. I hate to upgrade only to loose support as soon as they release their latest and greatest. When I pick up my new camera body, I'll probably grab the newest LR along with Elements in a bundled deal.


----------



## Stumbl

In my ohhhh so humble opinion ( ingest grain of salt here) it isn't just adobe that is so secretive, AND I have personal experience with another company *cough-Dapple-cough* basically told me to eff off , lol.

No rancor intended , I'm just not good at bein UNnoisy .
Be well , folks.


----------



## Azyiu

I don't I've tried or experimented with most features on Lr4, and there is already a Lr5 Beta?!

Anyway, I downloaded the beta last night, and I liked what I see. Some of the new features are very promising.


----------



## 1361

To be released by the end of the year


----------

